# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Start menu shortcut to uninstall (P&D Wizard)

## arnabbandyo

Hi all, 

This is not a question rather it is a solution for an unresolved problem. I found lot of threads asking about how to add a shortcut to uninstall myApp by Package and Deployment Wizard.

In fact, me too was searching the solution for a couple of days and just half an hour ago found it (obviously with the help of some vbforums threads telling it is not possible)

Simply add a new Startmenu item with the following properties:

Name: Uninstall MyApp
Target: $(WinPath)\ST6UNST.EXE -n "$(AppPath)ST6UNST.LOG"
Start in: $(WinPath)

Now your user can uninstall your application by clicking a shortcut in Start -> Programs -> MyApp.

Thanks.

----------


## aditibhadra

Thanks. I was searching for this too.

----------


## Untouchab1e

And how do you add a new startmenu item? When i try to add a shortcut int he FIle System view in VS2005, i can only point it to an existing file..

Cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## Al42

This is the Classic VB forum, so the solution probably isn't applicable to VB.net.

----------


## arnabbandyo

Obviously it is not. If you see the date of the post, it was in 2002. So, we should not expect it to be working in VS.net R 2005. For a workaround, try the .NET forum  :Cool:

----------


## Untouchab1e

My bad  :Smilie:  Didnt notice! heh

----------


## Hack

_This belongs here.  Moved_

----------

